# Spsp 8/17/04



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Fished 4 am till noon. Caught 12 small to jumbo Norfolk Spot, 3 White Perch, 6 snappers, 15 small rockfish, and 1 seagull.

The highlight was when I reeled in a snapper caught on cut bait. All I got was the head. In effect, I was live-lining the bluefish. Man, it must have been a big fish - I never did see the rod twitch - maybe I was looking the other way - it is impossible to watch the rod at all times.


----------



## Timberfish (May 4, 2004)

*Fish head*

Maybe it was one of those shark that they were talking about on an earlier post!!! Or a bigger blue. Stripers won't usaully cut the fish in half.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Move over snappers....Here comes choppers....


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Bust out the 4/0 circles and lets get ready to rumble


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Same thing happened to me at PLO a few weeks ago. All I pulled in was a spot head. I did feel a big pull though.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

If you think about that's a smart fish. Handicapped prey w/ little risk, if its smart enough to not take the whole thing that is.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

it was probally a school of bluefish. i was fishing off the rocks sunday morning with lys and i was putting the ly head on one rig, and they were devoiring the heads in minutes. just like piranhas


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I think it was a bull shark. Same thing happened to me under the bridge. Caught a striper and by the time I got it to the boat I only had the head. People would be surprised at the number of sharks around the bridge.  

Catman.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Bull shark!!!!!! Is this mean I have to trade all my fishing gear for harpoon? Man..... I am wondering anyone ever caught any shark near bay bridge area before....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I know of a person who only targets shark at the bridge. All his fishing is done at night and somewhat illegal. He uses rock for bait! So far this year he has taken 3 bulls with the largest just over 6'. So yea, they're out there. Last month a large bull was seen in one of the shallow bays on the Severn, a couple more were sighted in the Choptank. Blues aren't the only toothy cirtters out there.

Catman.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bull Sharks by Bay Bridge by SPSP ???*

Is this true?

I wonder how many people know this fact :

"Considered to be the most dangerous shark in the world, even surpassing the Great White Shark, a heavy bodied with a short nose and a medium sized second dorsal fin. "

See link :

http://shark-gallery.netfirms.com/med/bull.htm


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BullNose or Bull Shark???*

I just found an article about sharks in the bay and it is the BullNose shark and not the friendlier Bull shark. Where are the Bull shark when need them, like when there are swimmers swimming in front of your rods in the designated fishing area.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bull sharks have been found as far north a Aberdeen. This past May a 400#er was caught in a pound net by North East, Md. In 1987 a 420#'er measuring 8 1/2' was caught at the Bay Bridge.  They're out there.  Check out the link below.

Hey Shaggy, Anthony and Jason, no need to travel to AI for your sharkin'.  


http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/innews/baysharks2004.html

Catman.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Check out this video of an aggressive Bull  



http://www.marinesafetygroup.org/feeding/bull_sharks.htm


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sharks have been around since the dinosaurs because they are built to survive. They can tolerate freshwater like stripers. Have you ever read of the Manasquan shark attack back in the late 1800's or early 1900's? Some boys were going for an afternoon swim in the river almost 5 miles from the ocean.The shark attacked one kid. I think the discovery channel or animal planet aired the story last month.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the link Leo. That is one mean SOB of a shark. That's why a lot of the off shore guys carry 357's. Wouldn't it be something if someone caught one from SPSP.  

Catman.


----------



## catch_them_all (Apr 2, 2004)

*Spsp*

I'm going on a boat this saturday at SPSP. I see that snapper were caught and other types of fish, what type of bait should I bring and what size and type of hooks.




<marquee><*)))))))><</marquee>


----------

